# 9mm or 10mm



## t.crawford714

Which is stronger? Im wondering which would be a better home defence/side arm.


----------



## NDTerminator

the 9MM can't carry the 10MM's jock...


----------



## t.crawford714

jock? I really don't know about handguns sorry....


----------



## People

The 10MM will have far more power than the 9mm will have. There is one real draw back to the 10MM and that is shoot threw. If it ever happens and you need to shoot a person there is a very small chance the bullets will stay in the person. That means you have to be real careful about what is behind your target. The 9mm can also shoot threw people but if it does there will be much less energy in the bullet and it may stop in the wall behind that person.

Both will do the job. Get the one you can shoot better or makes you the happiest. As we all know the chance of actually needing it for self defense is very small and if it is needed the 12ga is the way to go. That is a different story though.

In an act of great philanthropy, Chuck made a generous donation to the American Cancer Society. He donated 6,000 dead bodies for scientific research.


----------



## huntin1

Very quick side by side, and I'm at work so I don't have any of my books.

9mm, 124 JHP, 1180fps Muzzle Velocity, 384 Ft. lbs Muzzle Energy.

10mm, 175 JHP, 1250fps Muzzle Velocity, 607 Ft. lbs Muzzle Energy.

So, on average, the 10mm will push a bullet that is 50 grains heavier, 100fps faster, and has almost twice the ft lbs of energy.

Hench the:



> the 9MM can't carry the 10MM's jock...


 comment.

huntin1


----------



## t.crawford714

Thank you guys for helping a dummy like me out :beer:


----------



## digdugcrew

While I love the 10mm, it is a powerful cartridge when loaded with personal defense ammo. If you have large enough hands I think the Glock 20 while not a pussycat, is very manageable. My guess is the Kimber & Dan Wesson1911's are fine guns as well just a bit out of my price range. There are tons of good choices for both guns & components for the 9mm. If you decide to go with the 10mm I suggest double tap ammo for social work, and Georgia ammo "Canned Heat" bulk for plinking.


----------



## Bore.224

I have both a Beretta 92 FS in 9mm and a Glock 20 in 10 mm. Big Question do you reaload? If you do not go with the 9mm , as you can find all kids of factory ammo! You are lucky in some places to even find 10 mm ammo. Remember a loaded 9mm has way more punch than an unloaded 10mm!


----------



## Ruthless

For the average shooter who wants a personal defense pistol I would say go with a Glock 9mm(or something similar) and call it good. Stronger does not always mean better.

9mm is way cheaper than 10mm = more time at the range
9mm has less recoil than 10mm = less likely to develop bad habits
9mm is easier to find than 10mm
9mm has less recoil than 10mm = better chance for a follow up shot

9mm with a good hollow point will do everything you need in a self defense pistol - all you have to remember is to keep firing until the criminal is no longer a threat.

I actually usually shoot 40 s&w...half way between 9mm & 10mm
But I do own a 9mm Sig and that was the pistol I learned to shoot semi-auto with...I grew up shooting a S&W revolver in .38/.357.


----------



## mike landrich

As Ruthless said, the 40 S&W is half way between the two. The length of the 9mm case and the bore of the 10mm. Best of the 3 for home defense. Better selection of ammo than the 10mm and a way higher one-shot stop % than the 9mm. Plus the selection of guns available is better than in the 10mm.


----------



## Bore.224

Above all true! But to all you pistoleroes out their , try the 10mm it is in my opinion the best defence cartridge ever made for a handgun. Recoil is not bad at all, follow up shots come fast and faster with practice , I have loaded some fairly hot ammo and do not really notice the difference say compared to a 40 S&W when shooting.

In short just because the FBI who must keep all happy , can find a better cartridge, that does not mean that cartridge is better for you!


----------



## mike landrich

Bore.224 said:


> try the 10mm


I was shooting a buddy's Delta Elite 20 years ago. I am so happy its back. Spectacular gun and caliber.

Now onto the soapbox... for self-defense for a newbie, I still think the 40S&W is as good of a round. The additional speed of the 10mm is not necessary for most self-defense situations. If you want more power than the 40, get a 45 ACP or 45 GAP and get the power with bullet weight, rather than speed, which often just causes pass through wounds and over-penetration beyond the intended target.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

People said:


> There is one real draw back to the 10MM and that is shoot threw. .


Not if you use the right kind of ammo, FMJ in almost any caliber can shoot through but if you get some rapidly expanding hollow points you should take chunks off. That being set you need to define what you want to use it for, if you want to use the pistol for self defense, 10mm or anything >= .40 is my minimum caliber. If you want to do a lot of target shooting, a 9mm is a far better choice, ammo is less expensive and you have more variety to choose from.


----------



## People

specialpatrolgroup Using rapidly expanding HP bullets can fail also. Thus turning them into a FMJ.

Any pistole you have is better than none.


----------

